# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  tottis_#7753

## tottis_#7753

tottis 7753 onair!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks to kapapi and tompap1 for helping!!!!!!!!!!

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες! Ενημέρωσε και την καταχώρησή σου στο WiND, αν θες, να δούμε πού συνδέθηκες.

----------


## tompap1

Καλοριζικος.
Αντε και γρηγορα κόμβος. Η περιοχη το χρειάζεται.

----------

